# [RECOVERY] Big Font Mod



## unstableapps (Sep 9, 2011)

I know some of you are probably already running this, but here is my "big font mod" for ClockworkMod Recovery:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3727513/bigfont_multino_recovery_toro.img

Let me know what you think. Here is a comparision pic:


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Although this is probably useless, here are the steps to install this:

Copy the recovery and paste it in your fastboot directory on your computer (Should have been setup when rooting the phone)
Reboot your phone into bootloader and connect it to your computer
Open up a command prompt and navigate to your fastboot directory
Type: fastboot flash recovery bigfont_multino_recovery_toro.img
Reboot

On to the actual recovery itself, it looks much better than stock CWR. Much easier to see and even if it only stops 1 wrong click it will be worth the minute it took to install it.


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

Does it make the text backwards too? (see screenshot)


----------



## unstableapps (Sep 9, 2011)

Zaphod-Beeblebrox said:


> Does it make the text backwards too? (see screenshot)


No, thats a special feature I am working on


----------



## jhankg (Nov 14, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Although this is probably useless, here are the steps to install this:
> 
> Copy the recovery and paste it in your fastboot directory on your computer (Should have been setup when rooting the phone)
> Reboot your phone into bootloader and connect it to your computer
> ...


Two questions. Any way to flash this straight from the phone? I'm at work currently.

Will this need to be updated each time there is a new version of CWR released?

Either way, thanks for this!


----------



## unstableapps (Sep 9, 2011)

jhankg said:


> Two questions. Any way to flash this straight from the phone? I'm at work currently.
> 
> Will this need to be updated each time there is a new version of CWR released?
> 
> Either way, thanks for this!


Not sure if there is a flash_image for the Galaxy Nexus yet (though there must be since ROM Manager can flash from inside the OS). As for future updates, I have already sent the code to Koush (you are all welcome to see it here: https://github.com/gweedo767). So hopefully it just gets merged soon and is standard.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

I know people have gotten assert errors when coming from P3's rom that uses a similar (or this?) recovery. Has that been corrected or is it an issue with this recovery?


----------



## unstableapps (Sep 9, 2011)

akellar said:


> I know people have gotten assert errors when coming from P3's rom that uses a similar (or this?) recovery. Has that been corrected or is it an issue with this recovery?


P3 is using my recovery. Got a link to any of these errors? I can't imagine it would be related to the changes in this recovery since they don't touch any of the parts that deal with apply zip's or any of that stuff.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

unstableapps said:


> P3 is using my recovery. Got a link to any of these errors? I can't imagine it would be related to the changes in this recovery since they don't touch any of the parts that deal with apply zip's or any of that stuff.


Not off hand. There are posts all over various ROM threads though. They are fixing the issue by reflashing CWM via Rom Manager.


----------



## unstableapps (Sep 9, 2011)

akellar said:


> Not off hand. There are posts all over various ROM threads though. They are fixing the issue by reflashing CWM via Rom Manager.


I looked through some of the posts that had this issue and can't think of any reason why this current version would do that. The one P3 is using is a bit older and I honestly don't recall what exact changes I made between that image I sent him and now. I personally use this on mine without issue (lots of ROM and Kernel flashes). I also a know a bunch of people in #koush on freenode that use it too without any issues. It would lead me to believe that the issue is P3 specific


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Sounds good just wanted to check.


----------



## NewAge (Aug 17, 2011)

Flashed it with fastboot and its definitely bigger, but more importantly the scrolling is much better thank you! I did get a back menu disabled while scrolling through stuff, but was able to enable it again by continuing to scroll.


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

Cool, thanks for this...do you or any other dev have any plans for a fix on the volume key sensitivity while in recovery?


----------



## Berzerker (Sep 16, 2011)

akellar said:


> P3 is using my recovery. Got a link to any of these errors? I can't imagine it would be related to the changes in this recovery since they don't touch any of the parts that deal with apply zip's or any of that stuff.


The assert errors are coming from the assert checking the build date of the recovery and seeing that it's newer and failing. ROM cookers need to update the build date in their updater-scripts. Or, you can remove it yourself and repack the zip.


----------



## ack41988 (Jan 3, 2012)

If u press both volume buttens at once while in clockworkmod it toggles back menu button disabled.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bryannh (Jun 30, 2011)

i keep getting a "command not found" error

edit: now im getting a Permission denied error, grrrr


----------



## just4747 (Jun 7, 2011)

Awesome, looks bigger and no more scroll problem! Thanks man. Now, the next time CWM gets officially updated, we can no longer use this .img to do this change right? It would have to be updated as well?

I hope this all gets sorted out in the official build soon.

For those not getting the commands to work..make sure that the part that says "fastboot" in his post shouldn't actually say fastboot-windows on yours (check what the exe name is in the actual folder). There are also Mac and Linux exes. We most likely all have the same root zip that we used, so this would be correct for most of us.

So if you were on Windows, it would actually be:

*fastboot-windows flash recovery bigfont_multino_recovery_toro.img*

It has to be the correct executable name to run the app and commands.


----------



## keebs (Oct 19, 2011)

looks great works well

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bryannh (Jun 30, 2011)

just4747 said:


> Awesome, looks bigger and no more scroll problem! Thanks man. Now, the next time CWM gets officially updated, we can no longer use this .img to do this change right? It would have to be updated as well?
> 
> I hope this all gets sorted out in the official build soon.
> 
> ...


im on a mac, i do that then i get this: -bash: fastboot-mac: command not found


----------



## Berzerker (Sep 16, 2011)

bryannh said:


> im on a mac, i do that then i get this: -bash: fastboot-mac: command not found


You need to run the right command. Download the fastboot binary (for OS X) and put it in the same folder as the adb binary.

Then you can just run "fastboot flash recovery whatever.img"


----------



## bryannh (Jun 30, 2011)

Berzerker said:


> You need to run the right command. Download the fastboot binary (for OS X) and put it in the same folder as the adb binary.
> 
> Then you can just run "fastboot flash recovery whatever.img"


maybe im not nerdy enough for this but i feel like a dolt. i have all these files in the same folder and am still getting the same errors, i feel like im doing something stupidly wrong, and yes im proof reading before i hit enter


----------



## just4747 (Jun 7, 2011)

Try downloading this and extracting folder to somewhere:

http://www.mediafire...zs82504385rc334

Then, put the .img file from this thread in the same folder for the Recovery. Power the phone down. Hold volume up and volume down, and then hold Power all at the same time until in the bootloader. Once in there, connect the phone to the Mac via USB cable. Then in cmd/terminal, navigate to that folder via commands (not 100% sure of the exact commands in OS X- in Windows Vista/7 it's easy, you can hold Shift and right click in that folder and you have an option for "Open command window here") and type or paste the command:

*fastboot-mac flash recovery bigfont_multino_recovery_toro.img*

It should do something fairly fast, you will see a message come up on the phone I believe. Then reboot phone into recovery from the bootloader you are in and it should be the new Recovery.

Did I miss anything for a Mac guys?


----------



## icedmayhem (Jul 9, 2011)

for mac dont for forget to place "./" before command. thats how it is on mine


----------



## McMexican (Dec 29, 2011)

Awesome Tweak

-McMex


----------



## TheRealBeesley (Jun 10, 2011)

Works great.. thank you


----------



## bryannh (Jun 30, 2011)

thank you guys, figured it all out. didnt know about the "./" which i believe helped my problem


----------



## cvhovey (Jun 11, 2011)

THANKS! Am really glad to have the Big Font Mod back on my phone. Initially it was installed when I checked out p3's ROM ... and glad it stuck around when I switched to GummyNex 0.3.1. But then when trying to throw on the 0.3.8 update, got the error message so had to go back to the 'stuttering, tiny font version' ... sigh. Just flashed this and glad to have it back and thanks for this thread!!


----------



## Steven58 (Sep 13, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Although this is probably useless, here are the steps to install this:
> 
> Copy the recovery and paste it in your fastboot directory on your computer (Should have been setup when rooting the phone)
> Reboot your phone into bootloader and connect it to your computer
> ...


I still have this from p3's rom when I tested it. It's saved the day. For some reason it gives an error message when flashing gummynex, however, fyi.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## unstableapps (Sep 9, 2011)

My next recovery project:





Touch support!


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Does this cause error 7?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## thepolishguy (Jun 6, 2011)

wera750 said:


> Does this cause error 7?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


The Developer is saying that this version does not.


----------



## unstableapps (Sep 9, 2011)

wera750 said:


> Does this cause error 7?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I personally haven't ever seen it and haven't received any reports of it.


----------



## thepolishguy (Jun 6, 2011)

Just flashed this. So awesome! Thanks so much! Going to flash a couple of roms (maybe). Will report any "7" errors if I get them.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mikeinrichmond (Jun 8, 2011)

unstableapps said:


> I personally haven't ever seen it and haven't received any reports of it.


Ok, I had the status 7 error when on P3's, so figured I'd try it again now with your update.. I was able to successfully flash Axion 2.3, Rootzboat 6.1 and AOKP v13, but Gummynex 0.38 gives the status 7 error again. Here is the exact error:

assert failed: !less_than_int(1324300291, getprop("ro.build.date.utc")) E: Error in /sdcard/Gummynex0.3.8.zip (status 7) Installation aborted.

This is progress because originally trying to flash off of P3's Rom, I couldn't install any other Rom, and had to reflash CWM from Rom Manager. Now it's just Gummy...Hope this helps find a fix either on your end or Kejar's..

BTW, just installed your Alpha Touch CWM version, hot sh*t, great work!


----------



## unstableapps (Sep 9, 2011)

mikeinrichmond said:


> Ok, I had the status 7 error when on P3's, so figured I'd try it again now with your update.. I was able to successfully flash Axion 2.3, Rootzboat 6.1 and AOKP v13, but Gummynex 0.38 gives the status 7 error again. Here is the exact error:
> 
> assert failed: !less_than_int(1324300291, getprop("ro.build.date.utc")) E: Error in /sdcard/Gummynex0.3.8.zip (status 7) Installation aborted.
> 
> ...


Thanks, about to post about it here!


----------



## foo (Jun 15, 2011)

Aw..this is awesome. I hated how small it looked on my Nexus...much better now

Thanks


----------



## Serenity_FF (Jun 7, 2011)

Just installed Touch CWM and its been running great for me.... the small text was killing my eyes


----------

